# Acciona Ferries



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Is there any news on Acciona Ferries between Portsmouth and Bilbao. Their site states they are returning at the end of April, but whatever date I select after that is coming up as unavailable. I have booked to travel with them in the middle of May and it would be useful to know if they will be operating
Tiggs


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Portsmouth - Bilbao*

Hi

As far as I know the ship is still sunning herself in the Majorca area.

In your situation, I would phone P&O and Britanny Ferries If they have space, ask them to place a booking on hold for a hour with some excuse like you are checking with mother who is in ASDA at present.

Phone AT Trans Med and ask for a refund.

IF AT pull the plug again, it might not be so easy to re book.

On the other hand, the service could re start as quick as it went.

I have emailed a shipping ned who I know - if there is anything to know - she will know.

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The way they are treating their customers & potential customers is appalling - no way to run a business. If I were you, I would ask for a refund & book with someone else, and tell them what you think of them. :evil:


----------

